# WiFi issue. (Software, not drivers.) [Fixed]

## TheGentooMeme

Hello. I have a WiFi issue, which I will describe below.

The problem:

I cannot connect to WiFi. Ethernet works, but not WiFi. I can see networks and their information, but I cannot connect to them.

What software I tried:

wpa_supplicant (gui and cli)

NetworkManager

Wicd

Kisses and hugs.

What I observed:

wpa_supplicant:  http://pastebin.com/qcgCcrGt I cannot understand anything. :l

NetworkManager: Practically nothing. Gee, thanks NetworkMangler

Wicd: I tried to connect to my WiFi, it connected until it reached the authentication phase, then it simply failed. I went into my router settings and disabled all forms of security for a few seconds, tried connecting again after updating the settings to inform Wicd of the fact that there is no authentication now, I got the exact same thing.

Kisses and hugs: The Linux kernel does not recognize kisses.

What I tried to fix this:

Googling, nothing that came up was of help.

Re-compiling the Kernel with some more crypto modules than the wiki said were required.

Lots of messing around with rc-service

Lots of random commands that are supposed to make my WiFi work, but did not.

What I want: I need to sit in the other room with my laptop on my chest like a lazy bear, and still have an internet connection. One that does not involve Ethernet.

lspci -k https://bpaste.net/show/4dd576f4cc26

Thank you. c:

----------

## charles17

 *TheGentooMeme wrote:*   

> What I observed:
> 
> wpa_supplicant:  http://pastebin.com/qcgCcrGt I cannot understand anything. :l

 

Run_wpa_supplicant_in_debug_mode should give you more information.

----------

## TheGentooMeme

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *TheGentooMeme wrote:*   What I observed:
> 
> wpa_supplicant:  http://pastebin.com/qcgCcrGt I cannot understand anything. :l 
> 
> Run_wpa_supplicant_in_debug_mode should give you more information.

 

Running it in debug mode outputted a great amount of repeated words and lines, that I cannot seem to be able to use to figure out what's wrong with my WiFi. http://pastebin.com/FfYRtmTd#

Ps:- I have adapted the command in the wiki a little to use my kernel driver and my WiFi adapter.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TheGentooMeme,

```
<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with 90:f6:52:82:df:b7 (SSID='DO NOT USE NUBZ' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with 90:f6:52:82:df:b7 (SSID='DO NOT USE NUBZ' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Associated with 90:f6:52:82:df:b7

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=90:f6:52:82:df:b7 reason=3 locally_generated=1
```

Gooling for reason=3 locally_generated=1 may be informative.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Networkmanager above 1.0.0 are causing some trouble here. Masking accordingly could [micro] help.

Confirm you have dhcp or dhcpcd installed.

Do you have wpa_supplicant_wlanXXXXX="something" in /etc/conf.d/net?

What value is provided as "something"?

Do you have config_wlanXXXXXX="something"  in /etc/conf.d/net?

What value is provided as "something"?

What is your /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf?

Here's my mine as an example

```
[main]

plugins=keyfile

dhcp=dhcpcd

no-auto-default=00:16:3e:5b:18:53,00:16:3e:5b:18:54

[keyfile]

unmanaged-devices=interface-name:xenbr0;interface-name:xenbr1

#unmanaged-devices=mac:00:16:3e:5b:18:53;mac:00:16:3e:5b:18:54;mac:c0:4a:00:19:$

[ifupdown]

managed=true

[logging]

#ERR, WARN, INFO, DEBUG

level=ERR

domains=ALL

[connectivity]

uri=

interval=300

response="NetworkManager is online"
```

What is your wifi chip?

Sorry it is no more that a disordered check-list, but according to my little experience it won't work until you get every bit in their different location are properly set.

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## TheGentooMeme

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> Networkmanager above 1.0.0 are causing some trouble here. Masking accordingly could [micro] help.
> 
> Confirm you have dhcp or dhcpcd installed.
> 
> Do you have wpa_supplicant_wlanXXXXX="something" in /etc/conf.d/net?
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/net

https://bpaste.net/show/6ae98552bd63

I don't really have a NetworkManager.conf

I do have dhcp/cd installed.

Thank you for your help. :0

About masking NetworkManager, all the network stuff in Cinnamon cannot seem to actually work without it. :c

----------

## CaptainBlood

I meant masking version of networkmanager ABOVE 1.0.0 in order to avoid installing possible troublesome "stable" version.

```
grep networkmanager /etc/portage/package.mask/monolithic 

>net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.0
```

You see? monolithic as a file name it arbitrary. could be anyone you choose. Only the location and internal syntax matters.

"networkmanager" could also fit.

I don't cinnamon, but I almost sure 

```
/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
```

 is a must.

Could you paste your /etc/conf.d/net file please? Could help anyone trying to help  :Smile: 

More checklist :

what are the flags for wpa_supplicant? Plz provide.

what are the flags for NetworkManager? Plz provide.

My 2 cent is that if you have both dhcp and dhcpcd, one of the two could (not should) be thrown away.

Depending on flags dhcp can be a server and/or only a client.

dhcpcd is only a client.

Please be aware that I you're a beginner at gentoo, it first feels great coz you see all these things compiling and many of them working at first shot. May give a real sensation of POWER.

But having everything well packed all together may be another story, depending on what you're aimed at.

Anyhow welcome to GENTOO.

Not that things are really hard; what is hard is too find the right information.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & supportLast edited by CaptainBlood on Tue Jun 16, 2015 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

Forgot reading your net file.

Seems good

Here there is 

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

which I think is required HERE for stability purposes.

Can't tell for your chip.

Such a possible requirement requires wext flag activation for NetworkManager. Should your WIFI work stable without the quoted line, the wext could be removed at the end of the day. Don't forget to adapt to your naming.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support

----------

## TheGentooMeme

@CaptainBlood

I saw in your first post that you asked about my WiFi chip, I have provided the output of lspci -k in the OP.

In your second you asked me to paste /etc/conf.d/net, I pasted it in the previous post.  :Razz: 

The flags wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager were compiled with are, for the most part, the default flags for a Gentoo desktop.

```
eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop *  <== this one

```

Also.. Isn't dhcp some protocol service thing? dhcpd (dhcp daemon) is the server, and dhcpcd (dhcp CLIENT daemon) is the client? ie- The one I'm supposed to use?

And yeah, using Gentoo is great, especially all the available under-the-hood customization and the speed boost. I can swear I keep opening and closing Chromium just to watch it open and close so fast. XD

And yeah, finding correct information is a bit hard, considering that I have been running into problems I've never ran into before. In all the distros I used, I never really had to mess with WiFi/Ethernet on a command-line level that much, but again, Gentoo is mostly making me learn how things work more than any other distro.

Ps:- If you cannot find the two pastes I posted above, I included them below.

```
# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x8 Controller (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 380a

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev d5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM86 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3978

07:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 380a

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3803

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

09:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless-N 7260

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi
```

(Chip is Intel N 7260)

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_enp8s0="dhcp"

config_wlp9s0="dhcp"

modules_wlp9s0="wpa_supplicant"

```

My Ethernet, which works, is enp8s0. 

My WiFi, which is not functional is wlp9s0.

Pss:- I shall look into making that networkmanager.conf file.

Just saw your second post. EDIT:

I don't think my WiFi adapter uses Wext, it uses something called iwlwifi which I enabled in the kernel and then emerged some firmware for. The card can see connections, but it can't actually connect to them.

----------

## TheGentooMeme

I was trying something random, which was re-installing my card's firmware, even though I had done this before, it seems like I messed up something. WiFi now works. In fact, I'm using it atm.

----------

## CaptainBlood

dhcp is an ebuild that provides server/client.

dhcpcd is another ebuild that provides client only.

Build which and how according to your liking.

tI guess

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Diwlagn"
```

is what you  somehow have.

Issues have been reported with NetworkManager beetween 1.0.0 and latest stable, both excluded.

Seems like dhcpcd compatibility is the matter. Latest is told to solve it all.

I still have a trouble with it but cause may be elsewhere.

I can not count the number of ttmes I finally solved an issue after posting about it and eventually having a answer not necessarily solving it. It make you feel less alone, and forces to sum up about what is going wrong. Call it  psychological support if you wish.

I'm glad you finally made it.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

